# Digital fish drawing!



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

First time trying to draw my two boys on paint for Windows 7. This is the result! Tsunami is not finished because something happened with the program and caused the pixels to scatter. What do you think?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is AMAZING. You must've worked really hard on that!! :shock:


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

took me a few hours! disappointed with how Tsunami turned out...i wish the computer didn't ruin it!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually Use the Paintbrush to color it in... ;-)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

that's what i was using! then got tired...lol


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you going to sell them or something?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm not selling them, just wanted everyone's opinions!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I think they are great!! Did you use a drawing tablet or what?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

the classic paint and touch pad for laptop!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice drawings I find Paint really hard to use.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just attach a mouse to my laptop and...Yeah. That makes it easier.


----------

